# Septemberausgabe ist online



## Franky (1. September 2005)

Hallo liebe Freunde von Anglerpraxis.de!

Die Septemberausgabe ist soeben "offiziell" an den Start gegangen. Da Thomas unterwegs ist, kommt von mir zunächst nur ein "kleiner" Hinweis! Später mehr!

Viel Spaß beim Schmökern!

Anglerpraxis.de - September 2005


----------



## Nordangler (2. September 2005)

*AW: Septemberausgabe ist online*

Ist wieder toll geworden. Meinen Lob an euch.

Sven


----------



## Silver-SVR (2. September 2005)

*AW: Septemberausgabe ist online*

...von mir auch 'nen dicken Lob. Ist Super geworden. 

Gruß.


----------



## Hummer (4. September 2005)

*AW: Septemberausgabe ist online*

Die bebilderte Anleitung zum Slippen ist super! :m

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Knurrhahn (6. September 2005)

*AW: Septemberausgabe ist online*

Spannend wie immer.
Super Arbeit! #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2005)

*AW: Septemberausgabe ist online*

So, nu hab ich wieder die Zeit gehabt, Euch hier direkt die Links reinzustellen:

Döbel mit Kirsche
Wenn nicht Wobbler – dann Gummi
Jerken – von null auf hundert 
Waller auf Blinker 
Mit Blech auf Hecht 
Auf Äschen und mehr in Norwegen 
Senja oder die Reise ins Blaue, Teil 1 
Bleilochangeln an der Hohenwartetalsperrel 
Angeln im “Brutkasten” 
Ein Fliegenfischerkurs in der fränkischen Schweiz 
Dorschangeln vor Rerik 
Eine Woche auf der “Merle” 
Was man schon immer über Monofile wissen wollte 
Der Bootstrailer 
Das Shimanogerät für die neue Saison 
Fliege des Monats 
Interview mit Ministerpräsident und Angler Harald Ringstorff 
Rezept des Monats 
Firmenvorstellung MDS Fishingworld 
Autorenvorstellung 
Mitteilung der DGzRS 
Odernationalpark 
Hechtträume 
Uschis Angelerlebnisse, Teil 10 
AB – Bootsanglertreff 2005 
Anzeigenmarkt


----------



## MelaS72 (7. September 2005)

*AW: Septemberausgabe ist online*

super gemacht #6
habe es dann endlich mal geschafft, die Ausgabe zu lesen!!!
und es wird nicht meine Letzte sein!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2005)

*AW: Septemberausgabe ist online*

Na das wurde aber Zeit ))
Aber Du hast ja auch nix verpasst:
Denn im Gegensatz zu gedruckten Zeitschriften die irgendwann im Altpapier landen, sind alle Artikel die je im Magazin erschienen sind, immer zu finden und zu lesen.
Un zwar hier im Archiv!


----------



## MelaS72 (7. September 2005)

*AW: Septemberausgabe ist online*

du wirst es nicht für möglich halten, da habe ich sogar auch schon drin rumgestöbert!!! #6
man soll erst das alte lesen, um evtl. was neues zu verstehen! #4 Also...erst im Archiv gestöbert, bevor ich mir die Sept.-Ausgabe zu Gemüte geführt habe!
Sei dir gewiss, das Magazin hat nun eine regelmässige Leserin mehr! :m


----------



## Wedaufischer (7. September 2005)

*AW: Septemberausgabe ist online*

Wieder einmal sehr gute Beiträge!

Besonders gefallen haben mir diesmal "Der Bootstrailer" #6#6 und "Was man schon immer über Monofile wissen wollte".#6


----------



## TestsiegerNRW (26. September 2005)

*AW: Septemberausgabe ist online*

Hallo Wedaufischer!
bin noch neu hier und möchte mal fragen wo ich die Ausgabe Downloaden kann,oder wie die Seite heißt?

Gruß Dirk
(TestsiegerNRW


----------



## fly-martin (26. September 2005)

*AW: Septemberausgabe ist online*

Hi Dirk

Links oben in der Navigationsleiste steht der Punkt "Magazin" - dort klicken und dann bist im aktuellen Magazin und kannst dort lesen oder einzelnen ( oder alle ) Artikel herunterladen ....

viel Spaß beim schmökern


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2005)

*AW: Septemberausgabe ist online*



> Wie immer Thomas Super


Danke für die Blumen, aber ich mach das (Gott sei Dank!) nicht alleine (Dank hier besonders an Franky und Evi), und zudem kommt ja das meiste von den Membern!!


----------



## TestsiegerNRW (27. September 2005)

*AW: Septemberausgabe ist online*

Moin Moin ,
danke Dir,habe es gefunden und ist ja Intressanter als so manche teure Angelzeitschrift!
Hut ab,Super Seite!!!
Gruß TestsiegerNRW
( Dirk )


----------

